# Is there an app for that?



## domwilson (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there an Android app that catalogs your movies, and if you select one, it will start streaming from your PC to your TV?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What software are you using on the PC to play movies? There may be an Android app specific to your PC software (i.e. remote control for windows media player, itunes, xbmc, etc.)

Otherwise there should be some apps that allow your device to act as a mouse/keyboard for your PC. I assume the PC and Android device are connected to the same wifi network?


----------

